# My youtube channel :)



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

hey!
I added you a friend on youtube!


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks! I'll go on my laptop tomorrow  have you seen the videos? Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

yes I watched several!


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

do you like them? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

really enjoyed your 'horse of the year' video!


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

anybody else seen them??


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

new video! rate, comment, subscribe? please


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I have and i sub.. I'm HoplaongBarrelRacer


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

i subscribed  love the videos


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!  x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

new video! rate, comment and subscribe please


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

two new videos! rate, comment subscribe?


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

anyone else seen 'em?


----------



## danmur (Feb 22, 2011)

Subscribed, if everyone in this community took the effort to make videos it would a better place, ishould do this more, in a wierd way you have inspired me

Danny.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Subbed and left a comment;

do the same?


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

*New video alert!*

new video! rate, comment, subscribe?


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

*New channel*

hiya everyone, 
i've had to get a new channel as my other one stopped working. there will be videos up soon, but for now, subscribe? 
YouTube - LoisInStereo's Channel


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

*New video alert!*

new video on my new channel. rate, comment subscribe?


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

*New horse, new channel, new video.*

New horse, new channel, new video!
as some of you may know, i am no longer loaning Calum. Although i loved him with all my heart and more, i wasn't getting anything out of him. It was getting to the point were i was scared to ride him so i had to make the hard decision of terminating my loan. Calum will be missed greatly but i have found a new horse to loan. He is the safest horse ever, so he is perfect for me. Anyway, today (April 22nd 2011) i went up to ride him for the second time ever and i had a brilliant time! He is so well trained that when he spotted a car he would halt straight away without you having to ask him and he never moved a muscle until the car was safely past. So i thought i would make a video to show you Seamus in all his loveliness! <3 

http://www.youtube.com/user/LoisInStereo?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/cWbuCPDr_Ss

Rate, comment and subscribe? 

p.s. if you read all of this, you deserve a medal! <3


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

NEW VIDEO!
rate, comment and subscribe?


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

Anybody seen them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

